# Hunting in a snowstorm, how many of you guys do it?



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I couldn't help myself today with a impending 5-6 inches of snow and having to work this weekend. We got started before the snow started, but had no luck. During the storm, no luck. After the storm, no luck. On the way home, close to dark we see a coyote run accross the road about a 1/2 mile from my buddies house. We just shook our heads.... So how many of you guys hunt during a storm?

Here's a picture I took with my iPhone after this set was over.










I had to cover my scope with my scarf to keep the ice off of it.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My experience...they hole up till after the storm passes. After that...watch out.

I used to hunt rabbits on fresh snow at night with pellet guns as kids no lights.....we seldom caught them out on a snowy night..but the night after and a few days after they were always out. Best night was 12, me and my neighbor.

So if you can hunt tomarrow you might just do really well. Let us know if you head out.

You guys got hit with the storm the just touched us. I was thinking of you guys.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Gotta work all weekend.... That's why I went today. I can't kill them from the couch.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope sure cannot I was tied here all day.....but after a meeting in the morning...I am FREE !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I love hunting in storms, with the wind , snow falling off of tree's etc. hiding any noise or movement you may be making, I know they like to hole up during a storm But only if there's a lot of snow, after it hardens up abit which makes it easier to get around, no different then us-- when your hungry you get up and go to the fridge!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What about the cold temps. and then it warms up and snows? Or is it better to hunt in the middle of the cold? Would like to hear what everyone things.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better to hunt when you can than to wait for the perfect weather....cause...here there is no Perfect weather.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had great luck right at the end of the snow storm and the day after. in light snow they seem to move around but no in the heavy stuff ... good luck and buy the way thats in Pennslvania not out west.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah it's killing me right to be sitting in this control room. My buddies keep texting me pictures. Bastards!!!!

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear ya....you will have your turn. Perhaps monday will good day ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Monday ?? That's just aound the corner. Of course there is always the possibility that the rest of us will harvest all the dogs by then.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> What about the cold temps. and then it warms up and snows? Or is it better to hunt in the middle of the cold? Would like to hear what everyone things.


 Cold weather doesn't bother them, ease of mobility and game thats available is what they prefer, in your neck of the woods any ridges or south facing slopes over looking bottom land where large game winter makes it easier for the wolves to get around as the snow is wind swept and crustier from the sun, I've watched them hunting sheep on the south side of the high rocks many times.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good post Rick. South slopes are my go to place just about anytime. If it is sunny and they have full bellies...they are there resting. If not they are there hunting most animals prefer the nice warmth of a sunny day...me too I have been caught napping on a south facing slope. The best however is when you can be on the north side of slope facing a south facing slope, if that makes sense.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

What's a snow storm?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have dust storms down here in the valley, that's about as close as we get. Now if i go up to northern AZ we can have them, but I have only once gotten to hunt in one.


----------

